# 24H Duisburg 2021 - 4 Startplätze abzugeben (4er-Team)



## Fazer77 (10. Juli 2020)

Bei Interesse stelle ich den Kontakt zum Team her...


----------



## Ravega (11. Juli 2020)

Mal probiert das Team bei Skyder zu canceln / das Startgeld zurück zu verlangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fazer77 (11. Juli 2020)

Leider ohne Erfolg.... Wenn sich niemand anderes findet, ist das Nenngeld weg...?‍♂️

Das Team will definitiv nicht mehr starten. Auch über 2021 hinaus nicht.


----------



## Ravega (11. Juli 2020)

Fazer77 schrieb:


> Leider ohne Erfolg.... .


Dito!


----------



## Orbea-OIZ (11. Juli 2020)

Wartet mal ab. Da tut sich noch einiges.


----------



## Ravega (12. Juli 2020)

Orbea-OIZ" data-source="post: 16737048"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Orbea-OIZ schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab. Da tut sich noch einiges.


Was meinst du damit? 
Bisher bin ich nur auf Ignoranz (Arroganz?) seitens des Veranstalters gestoßen.


----------



## Orbea-OIZ (12. Juli 2020)

Sorry Leute. Macht doch nicht solch einen Stress. Skyder hat im Moment bestimmt ganz andere Probleme. Gebt ihm etwas Zeit. Lasst mal etwas Zeit verstreichen. Dann ergibt sich bestimmt eine Lösung. Hätte das Rennen statt gefunden, wäre euer Geld auch weg. Also kann es euch doch jetzt sofort auch nicht dringend fehlen. Ich denke es findet sich für alles eine Lösung. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.


----------



## Fazer77 (12. Juli 2020)

Meinem Bruder, der die Startplätze abgeben möchte, gehts nur Sekundär ums Startgeld. Für 08/2021 hat er Kanada gebucht und der neue Termin fällt genau in die Reisezeit. 2022 steht auch iwas größeres an.... Ergo müssen die Plätze weg?‍♂️

Natürlich wäre ihm eine Erstattung am liebsten, er kennt aber das Reglement.... Von daher wird nicht gemeckert sondern nach Ersatz gesucht✌


----------



## Orbea-OIZ (12. Juli 2020)

Fazer77 schrieb:


> Meinem Bruder, der die Startplätze abgeben möchte, gehts nur Sekundär ums Startgeld. Für 08/2021 hat er Kanada gebucht und der neue Termin fällt genau in die Reisezeit. 2022 steht auch iwas größeres an.... Ergo müssen die Plätze weg?‍♂️
> 
> Natürlich wäre ihm eine Erstattung am liebsten, er kennt aber das Reglement.... Von daher wird nicht gemeckert sondern nach Ersatz gesucht✌


Das ist gut. Es wird sich eine Lösung finden. Vielleicht fährt jemand für deinen Bruder.


----------



## FlowLa86 (3. Oktober 2020)

Glaubt ihr denn das es stattfinden wird?


----------



## Schwitte (4. Oktober 2020)

Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

